# Is It Ok to Convert Wood Faceplate For Metal?



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi guys,
As I have mentioned in the past posts, I will be using a South Bend 9A as my main beginner lathe, and a little Craftsman 101.07301 lathe as a sidekick buddy.  The little lathe has a 1"X 8 tpi spindle, but no faceplate.  I have been stalking ebay, but can only find woodworking faceplates with that size.  Would it be possible to buy a wooden lathe faceplate and mill it to accept a dog, such a as pic below?  The first pic is the woodworking faceplate that I hope I can convert.




Here is the backside of a bigger metal lathe faceplate.
Unlike my South Bend lathe, which I plane on adding variable speed and a dro and a 5c collet chuck, I plan on keeping the little Craftsman 6" lathe as "old school" as possible.  Hence, I want to use little chihuahua dogs on it, lol.
Thanks for the time you guys put into your responses.  It's very helpful to lost wannabe hobby metalworkers, like me 
Susan


----------



## Alittlerusty (Dec 10, 2017)

You could just bolt something on the face  to drive the dog instead of milling the slot.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 10, 2017)

yes, you can use the faceplate pictured.

for safety, you may wish to stay away from thin aluminum faceplates if you are going to be doing substantial cutting.
the thin faceplates intended for wood may fracture under heavy load and cause serious safety concerns.

you could use the appropriate bolt sticking out of the faceplate pictured, to drive a grinding type dog


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 10, 2017)

do you mean like this.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-...464999?hash=item5453d11827:g:PoIAAOSwq4VaLdHX


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 11, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> do you mean like this.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-...464999?hash=item5453d11827:g:PoIAAOSwq4VaLdHX


OMG!!  Of course, after I post this thread, all of a sudden random 1x8tpi metal lathe faceplates pop out of nowhere!    THANK YOU


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 11, 2017)

Susan_in_SF said:


> OMG!!  Of course, after I post this thread, all of a sudden random 1x8tpi metal lathe faceplates pop out of nowhere!    THANK YOU


I know where I goofed in my search.  I always refine my searches to "Buy It Now," due to my impatience and desire for immediate gratification.  The faceplates all require bids.  Arghh.  I hate having to wait to the last few seconds of the auction in attempting to swoop down and steal the highest bid at the last second.  So stressful, lol ;-)


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 12, 2017)

Learn to relax when doing those "snipe" (last second) bids.  If you lose an item, there usually will be another "bus" coming around in a few days or weeks. Atlas/Craftsman part availability is quite unpredictable. South Bend too.
Patience, Grasshopper. Good things come slowly sometimes.
Mark S.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 12, 2017)

Winning Last minute bids is much more rewarding. Then clicking Buy it Now


----------



## hman (Dec 12, 2017)

I've occasionally bought from https://alotsalesandauctions.hibid.com/auctions/current/ here in Phoenix.  The sometimes have machine tools and/or accessories in their mix of antiques and kitsch.  Nice feature of this auction site is the "soft close."  As far as I can figure out, this means they'll keep an item open past the nominal close if there are last minute bids.  Gives you a last chance ... and gives them a chance at higher bids.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 12, 2017)

In my opinion, an honest auction will let you bid any amount over the existing bid, but will only add the minimum incremental increase in the bid that changes the high bidder.  In other words, if the current bid is $20, the minimum increment is $1, and you bid $30, then the auction should show you the new high bidder with a bid of $21, and then will increase the bid as necessary to outbid others until the bidding goes above $30, at which time you are done unless you place a new high bid.  In that scenario, you can just put up the most you are willing to pay for it and forget about it, and be happy if you win and happy if you lose.  You also get the merchandise for the minimum amount over whatever anyone else is willing to bid.  That is the only type of auction I will bid on.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Dec 13, 2017)

I won me a 1 X 8 tpi faceplate tonight.  Woo Hoo!  Hey, patience does pay off (plus, a fast swoop in with a last second high bid, lol)
Thanks everyone.  I didn't need to butcher an innocent woodturning faceplate afterall!


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 13, 2017)

Way to go grrrl!


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 13, 2017)

Clad you got it..


----------



## benmychree (May 26, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Learn to relax when doing those "snipe" (last second) bids.  If you lose an item, there usually will be another "bus" coming around in a few days or weeks. Atlas/Craftsman part availability is quite unpredictable. South Bend too.
> Patience, Grasshopper. Good things come slowly sometimes.
> Mark S.


I use "E Snipe" for all bidding on e bay and NEVER bid on an item in the "normal" way; I bid the maximum that I would be willing to pay for an item, although I sometimes update that maximum when the time is short, call it a reassessment of the item's value to me ----  I lose few bids.


----------



## benmychree (May 26, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> In my opinion, an honest auction will let you bid any amount over the existing bid, but will only add the minimum incremental increase in the bid that changes the high bidder.  In other words, if the current bid is $20, the minimum increment is $1, and you bid $30, then the auction should show you the new high bidder with a bid of $21, and then will increase the bid as necessary to outbid others until the bidding goes above $30, at which time you are done unless you place a new high bid.  In that scenario, you can just put up the most you are willing to pay for it and forget about it, and be happy if you win and happy if you lose.  You also get the merchandise for the minimum amount over whatever anyone else is willing to bid.  That is the only type of auction I will bid on.


Why advertise to others that you are interested in the item and encourage them to raise their bid?  This is why I use E Snipe.


----------



## SemoBill (May 28, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> I won me a 1 X 8 tpi faceplate tonight.  Woo Hoo!  Hey, patience does pay off (plus, a fast swoop in with a last second high bid, lol)
> Thanks everyone.  I didn't need to butcher an innocent woodturning faceplate afterall!


I love it. Way to go, Susan.


----------



## mickri (Jun 6, 2018)

Esnipe.  I have used it for years.  The problem with bidding your maximum early is that people will just keep bidding you up.  I even suspect that some unscrupulous sellers have schills bidding.  So I either wait till the end of an auction if it is convenient or use esnipe.
Funny Ebay story.  My aunt and uncle had a pottery factory in the 40's and 50's.  I had a few pieces and would look for unusual pieces to add to my collection.  I was frequently bidding against another person.  It seemed like we were often the only people bidding for this pottery. That person contacted me and I learned that she was the granddaughter of my aunt and uncle.  And we only lived a couple of blocks from each other.   My kids didn't want my collection so I gave most of it to her.   She was the person who first told me about esnipe.


----------



## RandyM (Jun 6, 2018)

mickri said:


> Esnipe.  I have used it for years.  *The problem with bidding your maximum early is that people will just keep bidding you up.*  I even suspect that some unscrupulous sellers have schills bidding.  So I either wait till the end of an auction if it is convenient or use esnipe.
> Funny Ebay story.  My aunt and uncle had a pottery factory in the 40's and 50's.  I had a few pieces and would look for unusual pieces to add to my collection.  I was frequently bidding against another person.  It seemed like we were often the only people bidding for this pottery. That person contacted me and I learned that she was the granddaughter of my aunt and uncle.  And we only lived a couple of blocks from each other.   My kids didn't want my collection so I gave most of it to her.   She was the person who first told me about esnipe.



I am really confused here. How is this possible? If you bid your maximum are you not done bidding?


----------



## benmychree (Jun 6, 2018)

Sometimes, we are not really sure what our maximum is ------ it evolves with time, call it our NEW maximum!


----------



## mickri (Jun 6, 2018)

First the goal when bidding on Ebay is to pay the lowest price.  Not your maximum.  Second, there are a lot of people on Ebay who only bid the minimum bid increment.  Let's say an item's current bid is $10 and you are willing to pay $30.  So you bid $30 but Ebay only bids the next increment over $10 for you.  You are the current high bidder at $11.  Another bidder comes along and bids $12.  They are instantly out bid by you.  Price now at $13. So they bid $14 and are again instantly out bid.  And on and on it goes until you are bid up to your maximum or close to it..  If you hadn't bid your maximum early that person would have stopped at their first bid.  And you could snipe bid at the end of the auction with your $30 maximum yet only paid $14 or $15 for the item.  This is just one strategy for bidding on Ebay.  There are others.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 6, 2018)

This is exactly what E Snipe is for; you bid your $30, nobody sees it, nobody knows you are even involved until that magic six seconds before the end of the auction, and that is too late for anyone to respond.  I think there is another bid service that is a few seconds lathe.  E Snipe does not charge for unsuccessful bids, and their charge is quite minimal.


----------



## hman (Jun 6, 2018)

mickri said:


> First the goal when bidding on Ebay is to pay the lowest price.  Not your maximum.  Second, there are a lot of people on Ebay who only bid the minimum bid increment.  Let's say an item's current bid is $10 and you are willing to pay $30.  So you bid $30 but Ebay only bids the next increment over $10 for you.  You are the current high bidder at $11.  Another bidder comes along and bids $12.  They are instantly out bid by you.  Price now at $13. So they bid $14 and are again instantly out bid.  And on and on it goes until you are bid up to your maximum or close to it..  If you hadn't bid your maximum early that person would have stopped at their first bid.  And you could snipe bid at the end of the auction with your $30 maximum yet only paid $14 or $15 for the item.  This is just one strategy for bidding on Ebay.  There are others.


Been there, done that ... from both sides of the formula.  Embarrassed to admit it, but once or twice I've been bitten by a "gotta have it" bidding frenzy.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 6, 2018)

hman said:


> Been there, done that ... from both sides of the formula.  Embarrassed to admit it, but once or twice I've been bitten by a "gotta have it" bidding frenzy.



So have I - but never for tools.  I have a collection of tobacco pipes.  Some of them are truly unique.  Literally one of a kind.  So I've gone overboard a few times bidding on them.  Certain shop made tools may be one of a kind, but that not what I would be looking for.  Therefore, if the price goes too high I know there are others out there.  That is a big help, even if the item is rare.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 6, 2018)

We all have our weakness for certain items, or classes of items ----


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 6, 2018)

I think snipe programs should be band on eBay. JMO and I am sticking to it.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 6, 2018)

It would always be permissible to do it manually, why not automatically?


----------

